# شرح تركيب Connector RG-45 لكابل الشبكة



## star2010 (21 يناير 2010)

*شرح تركيب Connector RG-45 لكابل الشبكة*​ 
*




*
*



*
*تابع مشاهد الصورة الى النهاية*​ 
*



*​ 

فيديو عن لحام كوابل الالياف الضوئية 

الرجاء المشاركة بالرد ​


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (21 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لجوهودك أخي
موضوعك بالفعل مفيد
واصل ابداعاتك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## star2010 (21 يناير 2010)

eng.saffouri قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لجوهودك أخي
> موضوعك بالفعل مفيد
> واصل ابداعاتك وننتظر منك المزيد


 

الف مليون شكر على المشاركة بالرد​


----------



## بن دردف2010 (23 يناير 2010)

جيت ع الجرح مشكور ماقصرت


----------



## haroush5 (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخى بس ممكن اسال الموضوع على ماذا يتكلم على Fiber Opti او RG45 نرجوا التوضيح 
شكرا اخى 
والسلام عليكم 
:34:


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (23 يناير 2010)

*مشروع تخرج*

هذا مشروع تخرج قمت بالابتداء بالعمل به وهو بسيط على ما اعتقد احببت ان اضيفه لكم للاستفادة وايضا للمساعدة فقد يساعدني احد المهندسين المبدعين في اضافة بعد اللمسات الهندسية المساعدة نرجو منكم الرد ومساعدتي فيه .
نظام لاسلكي لنقل المعلومات بين حاسوبين​(Wireless System To Transfer Information Between Two Computers)​ 

فكرة المشروع :
فكرة المشروع هي نقل الملفات (الملفات والنصوص) بين حاسوبين لاسلكيا .

نقاش المشروع :
 أردنا من هذا المشروع أن ننقل الملفات لاسلكيا بين جهازي كمبيوتر وفي البداية فكرنا في استخدام مخرج الطابعة في المشروع ولكن غيرنا الرأي وقلنا أن الافضل هو استخدام مخرج RS 232  وذلك بما أننا نريد نقل الملفات لاسلكيا يعني انه يجب نقل المعلومات بت بعد بت serial  وليس جملة جملة .
ثم فكرنا في عملية التعديل (Modulation) المناسبة لهذا الغرض فوجنا ان الانسب هو (FSK) عند ترددات أعلى مثل 4800 و 9600 هرتز بتقليل قيمة مكثفات التوقيت(C1 , c2). 








*ويجب علينا عمل برمجة سوفت وير يناسب مخططنا ومشروعنا لتتم عملية النقل .*
*وأيضا ربما نعمل في هذا السوفت وير عملية تشفير للملف قبل خروجه عبر المخرج المراد ثم تدخل الاشارة بت بعد بت عبر المخرج **RS 232 ** وتدخل في الدائرة المناسبة التي ستعمل عليها عملية تعديل **FSK ** ثم الى المرسل ويستقبل الجهاز الثاني ويقوم بفك التعديل و إدخالها الى الجهاز حيث يتم فك التشفير ثم عرض الملف وتخزينه .*


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لجوهودك أخي
موضوعك بالفعل مفيد
واصل ابداعاتك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## star2010 (23 يناير 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لجوهودك أخي
> موضوعك بالفعل مفيد
> واصل ابداعاتك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## star2010 (30 يناير 2010)

م.ثائر خالد قال:


> هذا مشروع تخرج قمت بالابتداء بالعمل به وهو بسيط على ما اعتقد احببت ان اضيفه لكم للاستفادة وايضا للمساعدة فقد يساعدني احد المهندسين المبدعين في اضافة بعد اللمسات الهندسية المساعدة نرجو منكم الرد ومساعدتي فيه .
> نظام لاسلكي لنقل المعلومات بين حاسوبين
> (Wireless System To Transfer Information Between Two Computers)​
> 
> ...


----------



## علاءظاهر (6 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جيد*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## yamany17 (7 فبراير 2010)

ننتظر منك مزيد الافكار المتقدمه...................شكرا


----------



## star2010 (23 أبريل 2011)

علاءظاهر قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


الف شكر ليك اخى


----------



## eng-sawsan (3 مايو 2011)

شكراً على المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Eng.Hayawi (4 مايو 2011)

عفوا اخي هذا ليس fiber optics 
هذا copper cable 
من نوع utp)unshilded twisted pairs)
وهو النوع المستخدم حاليا في اغلب الانظمه وفي الصورة شرح وتوضيح كيف نقوم بعمليه نركيب connectore RG-45 وهي اداه تستخدم في العديد من المها م في نقل data بانواعها في الشبكة ويوجد نوع اخر من connector يسمى RG-11 وهو النوع الاصغر ويسنخدم في نقل الصوت بمعنى نستخدمه في الهواتف وهذه المعلومات الي حاليا تحضرني واتمنى لكم الاستفاده 
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed.ragab (5 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك وتكمل المشروع


----------

